# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  СИМОРОН. Универсальный и новогодний застольный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"СИМОРОН" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*



*Дорогие друзья! Кто из вас хочет, чтобы сбылись самые сокровенные желания? Конечно же - все! Решению этой задачи посвящен застольный интерактив Симорон, который представлен в двух вариантах - универсальном и новогоднем.

Каждый вариант реализован в двух версиях:
- Аудиофайл.
- Для самостоятельного проведения.

Первая версия - это готовый аудиофайл, в котором общение с гостями происходит от имени доктора Симоронова или Деда Мороза Симороныча, которые предлагают гостям исполнять смешные ритуалы, а также повторять волшебные фразы и представлять различные образы для привлечения удачи.
Вторая версия предполагает проведение Симорона самим ведущим или Дедом Морозом, для чего в отдельной папке находятся текст и нарезки. Уровень громкости в нарезках выставлен в соответствии с текстом, что упрощает работу ведущего или Деда Мороза, который часто работает с незнакомыми музыкантами.

Универсальный Симорон может быть проведен на любых праздниках.
Новогодний Симорон подойдет для любых новогодних праздников, в том числе, и новогодней ночи. Особенно он пригодится, если Деда Мороза не приглашают. Но даже если приглашают, его можно провести до прихода или после ухода Деда Мороза в качестве аудиопослания от него. Нет привязки к конкретному Новому году, поэтому новогодний Симорон можно использовать снова и снова!

**В конце номера прописан активирующий момент – вывод гостей на танцпол. Кроме того, в структуре Симорона заложен «звуковой код» - фанфары. Они используются на протяжении всего вечера для сбора гостей (аудиофайл «зазывалка») и для разлива спиртного (аудиофайл «наливайка»). Это делает дальнейшую конкурсную программу связанной с Симороном и логически выстроенной.

Длительность блока 12 мин. В комплект любого Симорона входит папка с аудиофайлами: Симорона, зазывалкой и наливайкой , папка с нарезками, описание номера  и текст.

Демо универсального Симорона: 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fmx9/QULBhHQsj
Демо новогоднего Симорона:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LuD2/uphVLv2A3

Стоимость универсального Симорона 500 руб.
Стоимость новогоднего Симорона 500 руб.

Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

afgalka (09.06.2017), Aniani (30.11.2016), nezabudka-8s (24.10.2016), дюймовка (20.10.2016), Парина (23.10.2016), Татусяня (18.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.10.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Я, наверное, первая пишу отзыв о новой новогодней программе НИКИ ПЛЮС.  :Tender: 
Те, кто знаком с творчеством этого дуэта, безусловно, знают, что их программы уникальны! 
Скажем, их фишку "Дефиле холостяков" я с огромным успехом гоняю на каждой свадьбе. :Ok: 
Люди, уверяю вас, ценят такие штучки! А вообще я обожаю студийные записи! Я представляю, сколько труда здесь вложено! 
На мой взгляд, каждый ведущий, который проводит новогодние корпоративы или новогоднюю ночь, обязан иметь в своей программе такую изюминку! :Aga: 
С тонким юмором, весело, креативно, современно! 
В музыкальном плане просто божественно!  :Tender: Сразу чувствуется, что писал профессионал!
Да, Коля, я услышала для себя нужную аффирмацию! :Grin:  
Отдельная благодарность за новогоднюю зазывалку (приглашение за стол) и наливайку. Это просто спасение для ведущей, да и для диджея тоже!
Так что всем рекомендую!!! :Aga: 

Ребята, огромное спасибо за универсальный блок! :Ok: 
Насмеялась от души!  :Grin:  
Для юбилея, любого корпоратива фишка классная!
Драйв, позитив! Коля, думаю,что гости точно будут запрограммированы на веселье!  :Yahoo: 
Словом, скажу вашими же словами: я чувствую легкое опьянение от счастья! :Blush2:

----------

Djazi (10.12.2016), nezabudka-8s (24.10.2016), дюймовка (20.10.2016), Николай Бугаков (20.10.2016), Славина (21.10.2016)

----------


## Славина

Ой, и мне тоже осень хосиса такую штучку иметь!!!! Я же симоронщица ещё та!  :Grin:

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.10.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.10.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Насмеялась от души!  
> Для юбилея, любого корпоратива фишка классная!
> Драйв, позитив! Коля, думаю,что гости точно будут запрограммированы на веселье! 
> Словом, скажу вашими же словами: я чувствую легкое опьянение от счастья!


Таня, пьяней побольше. Счастья много не бывает! :Yahoo:  Программирую тебя на веселье на твоих мероприятиях! :Grin: 



> Ой, и мне тоже осень хосиса такую штучку иметь!!!! Я же симоронщица ещё та!


Да будет так! :Grin:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (21.10.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

СПАСИБО, Коля, за шикарный блок!!!
Как все ваши штучки - на ВЫСОТЕ!!!
Универсальность обалденная. Очень благодарна вам, когда использую аудиофайлы.... потому что, во-первых, НИЧЕГО не надо учить, во-вторых, есть минутка перевести дух, а в третьих, на гостей Колин голос действует МАГИЧЕСКИ!!!
ДРАЙВ обеспечен!
В предвкушении потираю руки.... скорей бы праздник. Без сомнений буду использовать!!!!
Творческих успехов тебе, Коля!!!!

----------

tatiana-osinka (25.10.2016), дюймовка (23.10.2016), Николай Бугаков (21.10.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (21.10.2016)

----------


## Алешина Елена

Я тоже стала счастливой обладательницей этого конкурса! 
Я веду мероприятия редко, только своим близким людям, но от этого ответственность за веселье и юмор не снимается...
Колины номера помогают взбодрить и развеселить даже самого "мертвого" гостя.

Симорон прочитала и прослушала с большим удовольствием! Посмеялась от души!
Мне очень нравится, что есть аудиофайл, который можно включить и наслаждаться реакцией гостей! Для меня, как для не очень опытной ведущей, это настоящая находка!!!
Все сделано очень качественно и профессионально, никаких "затыков" и ненужных мелодий! 
Коля, спасибо большое за такую замечательную фишку!!! Обязательно воспользуюсь на ближайшем мероприятии, а потом и на новогоднем празднике!

----------

nezabudka-8s (21.10.2016), tatiana-osinka (25.10.2016), Николай Бугаков (21.10.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (21.10.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Симорон прочитала и прослушала с большим удовольствием! Посмеялась от души!
> Мне очень нравится, что есть аудиофайл, который можно включить и наслаждаться реакцией гостей! Для меня, как для не очень опытной ведущей, это настоящая находка!!!


Лена, спасибо за отзыв! Аудиофайлы используют и опытные, и не очень опытные ведущие. Приемущество аудиофайлов в том, что они красиво сведены в студии, а для проведения номера самим ведущим нужно постараться все воспроизвести вживую. Но в этом тоже есть свои плюсы :Ok:

----------

nezabudka-8s (21.10.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (21.10.2016)

----------


## Славина

> Да будет так!


Уряяяяяяя!!!! :Yahoo: 

Накануне самого главного праздника хочется чем-то новеньким порадовать народ и самой порадоваться и кайфануть)))) И тут на помощь, как всегда, приходит "НИКА ПЛЮС" и радует нас своими вкусняшками!!! Отличная лёгкая застолочка, как всегда с отличным юмором и отличным качеством, плюс приятные бонусики - зазывалочки, это то, что всегда украшает любой праздник и то, чего всегда не хватает и всегда мало))) Здесь можно ведущему самому расслабиться и отдохнуть, потому что за него Николай уже все сделал, поставил застолочку и пошёл попить водички) она сама работает!!! Так облегчить работу ведущего, да ещё и накануне грандиозного праздника, когда ты весь в мыле, есть прекрасная возможность в это время просохнуть. "НИКА-ПЛЮС" - дай себе просохнуть!!!!" :Grin:  И да, там такая подобрана волшебная музыка, прям праздничная-препраздничная, я даже такую никогда не слышала))) Спасибо тебе, Николай!!! Скорей берите в работу эту вкусняшку-блестяшку!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

nezabudka-8s (21.10.2016), дюймовка (21.10.2016), Николай Бугаков (22.10.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (21.10.2016)

----------


## Ладушка Холи

я знала что к новому году что то родиться .. веселое и практичное ..  я уже примеряю  на юбилей симорончика .. а на Новый год и Бог велел .. вся прелесть в следующем если хоца -читай сам .. не хоца включай и поехали смеяться и наслаждаться .....!! спасибо за труд !!!! конечно буду применять с удовольствием !

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.10.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (21.10.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Универсальность обалденная. Очень благодарна вам, когда использую аудиофайлы.... потому что, во-первых, НИЧЕГО не надо учить, во-вторых, есть минутка перевести дух, а в третьих, на гостей Колин голос действует МАГИЧЕСКИ!!!


Зоя, спасибо за отзыв! Никакой магии, просто профессиональный опыт! :Derisive: 



> Творческих успехов тебе, Коля!!!!


Благодарю! По мере сил буду стараться! :Smile3: 



> я знала что к новому году что то родиться .. веселое и практичное .. я уже примеряю на юбилей симорончика .. а на Новый год и Бог велел ..


Люда, спасибо! К Новому году должно было родиться что-то новое. Потому он и Новый год! Желаю от души посиморонить! :Victory:

----------


## Ганина Галина

А мне этот Симорон подарил добрый Дедушка Мороз за красивые глазки!  :Tender:  Я в счастье от такого волшебно-приятного и нужного сюрприза!  :Yahoo:  Он и правда клёвый! Легкий  эксплуатации, смешной и заряжающий позитивом!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Мильён спасибок и самые наилучшие пожелания моей любимой "Нике"!

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.10.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Отличная лёгкая застолочка, как всегда с отличным юмором и отличным качеством, плюс приятные бонусики - зазывалочки, это то, что всегда украшает любой праздник и то, чего всегда не хватает и всегда мало)))


Ирочка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вместе с зазывалкой и наливайкой номер получился целостным, с логическими связками, терминами и программированием. Кстати, я реально использовал программирование. Первые фанфары - это и есть фанфары, на которые мы присаживаем гостей в дальнейшем и используем в зазывалке и наливайке. В Симороне я еще раз обращаю внимание и закладываю "код" в виде этих же фанфар, а на самом деле я уже их вложил в подсознание гостей с первых тактов Симорона. Вот такой психологический прием, о котором гости и не догадываются :Derisive:

----------

Славина (22.10.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Он и правда клёвый! Легкий эксплуатации, смешной и заряжающий позитивом! Мильён спасибок и самые наилучшие пожелания моей любимой "Нике"!


Галочка, спасибо за отзыв! Дед Мороз Симороныч желает, чтобы не только в Новом году, но и всю жизнь у тебя были волшебно-приятные и нужные сюрпризы! :Rulezzz 05:

----------

Ганина Галина (23.10.2016)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ой, я не в ту темку отзыв оставила! Думаю на меня не осерчают милые хозяева темы, если я скопирую и сюда свой отзыв!?))))) Еще раз спасибо, за чудесный волшебный блок!!!!!

Копирую с другой темки!!!!!!

 Дорогие друзья!!! Итак, я стала обладательницей волшебного чудесного новогоднего симорона! Что сказать? Круто! Весело! Готово к исполнению! Но есть вариант творческого подхода! Как всегда к новому году Николай приготовил супер вкусняшку!!!! Уже который год мой диджей повергнут в шок и благодарит Николая за неоценимую помощь в его и нашей работе! Потому что прописано все до мелочей! Коля, ты просто гений монтажа звука! СПАСИБО огромное за этот классный блок! А теперь дождаться юбилея - опробовать, и ждать новогодников!!! Кстати, блок универсален, а вернее прописан для любого праздника и в том числе Нового года! За что отдельное огромное спасибо!!!! Ника плюс снова поражает и радует!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.10.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ой, я не в ту темку отзыв оставила! Думаю на меня не осерчают милые хозяева темы, если я скопирую и сюда свой отзыв!?))))) Еще раз спасибо, за чудесный волшебный блок!!!!! Копирую с другой темки!!!!!!


Марина, если хочется сказать о том, как тебе понравился Симорон - пиши об этом хоть во всех темах! :Grin: 



> СПАСИБО огромное за этот классный блок! А теперь дождаться юбилея - опробовать, и ждать новогодников!!! Кстати, блок универсален, а вернее прописан для любого праздника и в том числе Нового года! За что отдельное огромное спасибо!!!! Ника плюс снова поражает и радует!!!!!


Марина, спасибо огромное за высокую оценку моего труда! :Thank You2:

----------


## Tajussa

Здравствуй дедушка Николай Морозович Симоронов! Очень люблю твои подарочки, при чем, как любая, жадная до качественных развлечений девочка, люблю подарочкоффф мноооого. На дворе октябрь, и первый подарочек в виде "Симорона" уже под моей, еще лежащей на антресолях, елочкой. Скажу сразу,что пылиться он там не будет, засимороню всех,кого только можно, благо в блоке есть и вариант универсальный, и посиморонить, благодаря твоей щедрости и предусмотрительности, можно не только в новый год, но и на любом празднике. Первые заряженные в движении "Осимороним всех отдыхающих" уже есть.Вчера проводы в армию замечательного мальчика прошли без слез провожающих, всех осиморонила и зарядила позитивом!))))) Отдельно хочу порадоваться качеством аудиофайлов. Воообщем так, дедушка, Николай Морозович Симоронов, продолжай творить, записывать и радовать всех жадных девочек и мальчиков твоими вытворяшками.

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.10.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Воообщем так, дедушка, Николай Морозович Симоронов, продолжай творить, записывать и радовать всех жадных девочек и мальчиков твоими вытворяшками.


Танечка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Буду продолжать творить, записывать и радовать! :Ok:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Я, я пишу во всех темах! )) я уже провела!!!!! На корпоративе салона обуви! брала вариант с нарезками, текст перед банкетом несколько раз прослушала по варианту нон-стоп )) типа выучила ))).Прошло КЛАССНО! ОСОБЕННО С СЕРЕДИНЫ )))) Гости прониклись, а потом еле сдерживали хохот! Не всегда чужой номер получается с первого раза, но здесь все идеально. к Новогодникам обкатаю еще на юбилеях, а на НГ-банкетах буду вместе с гостями все делать. скажу, что я тоже хочу ))) ну и если что не расслышат- подмогну Деду Морозу. БРАВО!!! Рекомендую форумчанам Симорончик!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.10.2016), Славина (25.10.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Приятно, что ко мне в гости зашли две Татьяны. Девочки, становлюсь между вами и начинаю симоронить! :Grin: 



> брала вариант с нарезками, текст перед банкетом несколько раз прослушала по варианту нон-стоп )) типа выучила ))).Прошло КЛАССНО!


Таня, спасибо за отзыв! Симорон как раз и задумывался в двух вариантах: в виде аудиофайла и для самостоятельного проведения. Я рад, что ты его самостоятельно провела и все прошло классно! Теперь пробуй аудиофайл :Ok:

----------


## yurgesovna

НЕ ПОНЯЯЯЛ???!!!! а ктонить скажет про ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНУЮ ОЗВУЧЕЧКУ? мы ж с вами на века приобрели НОВОГОДНИЕ ПаНфАрКИИ!( не те,что гуляют по инету!) а ЗАЗЫВАЛКИ-НАЛИВАЛКИ?! и тд.... да, супеер!СОВЕСТИ У ТЕБЯ, КОЛЯ, НеТу!!!! с тобой и не "завяшешь"я, когда знакомилась с твоим СИМОРОНОМ.- данунааааа... озвучка мужская.... учить текст- не про меня... не пойдёт!а хочется!!!!выход есть!- я ж в костюме санты!из-под бородёнки не видно....  вот и включу линейную запись!и выход на танцполик, и оркестрик свой новогодний  сразу .... короче: ДЕЙСТВУЮ СОГЛАСНО ТВОИМ УКАЗАНИЯМ! ОТ НОВОГОДНИКОВ НЕ ОТКАЗЫВАЮСЬ!( сиделку найму)

----------

Николай Бугаков (01.11.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> НЕ ПОНЯЯЯЛ???!!!! а ктонить скажет про ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНУЮ ОЗВУЧЕЧКУ? мы ж с вами на века приобрели НОВОГОДНИЕ ПаНфАрКИИ!( не те,что гуляют по инету!) а ЗАЗЫВАЛКИ-НАЛИВАЛКИ?! и тд.... да, супеер!


Ира, спасибо за отзыв! Приятно услышать от профессионала, который рвботает в музыкальной сфере и проводит праздники всю свою жизнь, благодарность за профессиональные озвучки! :Yahoo: 
Кстати, зазывалки и наливайки не только новогодние, но в универсальной версии Симорона еще и универсальные. На все случаи жизни! :Yes4: 



> ДЕЙСТВУЮ СОГЛАСНО ТВОИМ УКАЗАНИЯМ! ОТ НОВОГОДНИКОВ НЕ ОТКАЗЫВАЮСЬ!


Юргесовна, я программирую тебя на терпение, выдержку и удачу! Да будет так! :Victory:

----------


## Мэри Эл

Вот и у меня теперь есть новый материал "Симорон"  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
Попробовала в день рождения своей коллеги, смеялись от души))) 
 Всё готово и с хорошим настроение записано)) Коля , большое спасибо за такие вкусняшки! :Ok:  :Victory:  :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (03.11.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вот и у меня теперь есть новый материал "Симорон" 
> Попробовала в день рождения своей коллеги, смеялись от души))) 
> Всё готово и с хорошим настроение записано)) Коля , большое спасибо за такие вкусняшки!


Эльвира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Особенно приятно, что твоя коллега-психолог оценила. Термины и обороты речи, которые применяются в Симороне - это как раз по ее профилю! :Yahoo:

----------

Мэри Эл (04.11.2016)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Коля, спасибо за очередной   шедевр, профессионально  сделанный, который будет большой "помогашкой" любому ведущему. Я для себя  разные варианты прокрутила...Выборы  Д.М.    делаю- любой   справится  гость, благодаря озвучке!  На юбилее, да после горячего, прекрасно зайдет- почему бы не помечтать на сытый желудок? И вообще, кучу идей увидела для себя- из этого номера  кучу подводок   можно на будущее  иметь!  Спасибо огромное   за такой "вкусный"   блок! Восхищаюсь  твоим профессионализмом, так держать!

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.11.2016)

----------


## Aniani

Уже  отработала!) Благодарю!  легко и красиво, сильно и емко! доброта и юмор! всена своем месте. я не стану писать много) Главное - гостям ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ! мне было ЛЕГКО! огромное спасибо!

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.11.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я для себя разные варианты прокрутила...Выборы Д.М. делаю- любой справится гость, благодаря озвучке! На юбилее, да после горячего, прекрасно зайдет- почему бы не помечтать на сытый желудок?


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! На сытый желудок помечтать и посиморонить - это как раз то, что нужно. На голодный желудок как-то не мечтается... :Grin: 



> И вообще, кучу идей увидела для себя- из этого номера кучу подводок можно на будущее иметь! Спасибо огромное за такой "вкусный" блок! Восхищаюсь твоим профессионализмом, так держать!


Куча идей - это замечательно! Есть повод для полета фантазии. Так все и задумывалось. Особенно для версии, которую проводит сам ведущий :Yahoo: 



> Уже отработала!) Благодарю! легко и красиво, сильно и емко! доброта и юмор! всена своем месте. я не стану писать много) Главное - гостям ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ! мне было ЛЕГКО! огромное спасибо!


Аня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Не обязательно писать много. Главное - что гостям понравилось и блок был отработан легко :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Длительность блока 12 мин. В комплект любого Симорона входит папка с аудиофайлами: Симорона, зазывалкой и наливайкой , папка с нарезками, описание номера и текст.


Да! Николай,ты просто кудесник! Спасибо за готовый к использованию застольный блок с последующей движухой,все СУПЕР! 
Коля я что то не подумала у тебя спросить разрешение,дала ссылку в своей Симоронской теме ...ммо :Blush2: онаа?

----------

Николай Бугаков (07.11.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Да! Николай,ты просто кудесник! Спасибо за готовый к использованию застольный блок с последующей движухой,все СУПЕР!


Таня, спасибо за отзыв! Рад, что тебе понравилось. А еще приятно чувствовать себя кудесником! :Grin: 



> Коля я что то не подумала у тебя спросить разрешение,дала ссылку в своей Симоронской теме ...ммоонаа?


Не только мона, но и нуна! :Yes4:  Друзья, если кого-то интересует симорон, заходите в одноименную тему к Татьяне. Там вы найдете массу полезной и интересной информации по этой теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5139650
СИМОРОНЮ: ВСЕ ФОРУМЧАНЕ СЧАСТЛИВЫ, БОГАТЫ И УСПЕШНЫ! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! :Ok:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.11.2016)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Вот и я стал обладателем блоков Универсального и Новогоднего Симорона! Поскольку с творчеством «Ники Плюс» знаком не понаслышке, я был уверен, что в моей программе, как обычной так новогодней, блок займет достойное место. Но, тем не менее, постараюсь быть объективным, и попробую передать свои ощущения от блоков:
Плюсы. 
-Поскольку я работаю на новогодних праздниках без Деда Мороза, то такой формат, «послание от Дедушки», для меня оптимален! Да и сама тема нравится! Сейчас многие «симоронят», и даже те, кто считает это блажью, в игровой процесс обязательно включаться!
- Блок застольный, а сегодня, я все чаще сталкиваюсь с тем, что на корпоративных праздниках просят гостей «не напрягать». Никаких «вытягиваний» из-за стола! Боже упаси! Но за столом, когда все вместе, играют охотно!
- 12 минут – на мой взгляд оптимальное время для конкурса! Не устанут. А учитывая, что идет постоянная смена действия, и заинтересованность не потеряют! 
- Блок не привязан к конкретному году, а значит можно его будет провести и в следующем году, и в следующем…. 
- Блок не привязан к тематике, а значит, подводкой к «посланию», его можно адаптировать к любой теме!
Минус. 
Честно говоря, вижу только один, да и то для тех ведущих, которые не включают в программу «фишки в записи» (сказки, послания, говорящие письма и т.д.) из боязни «упустить инициативу». Но и здесь их опасения будут напрасны, поскольку ведущий все действия, проговариваемые голосом дедушки Мороза Симороныча, может дублировать и показывать жестами и мимикой. Я лично, уже вижу для себя несколько фишечек-действий, которыми наполню блок)). Ну и импровизацию, конечно, никто не отменял.
Итог. 
Думаю, что «Новогодний Симорон», как минимум, на два, а то и на три года, станет обязательным блоком новогодней программы! Что же касается «Универсального Симорона», то как мне кажется, это действительно УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЙ блок, который станет изюминкой любого праздника, будь то корпоратив или юбилей. Спасибо «Ника Плюс»!

----------

Dimona (13.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (09.11.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.11.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Алексей, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мне очень приятно, что такой замечательный сценарист, великолепный ведущий и креативный видеограф, каким ты являешься, оценил Симорон! :Ok:  Я надеюсь, что этот блок займет достойное место в твоей программе! А тебе я пожелаю дальнейших творческих успехов! Почаще радуй нас своими новыми сценариями и конкурсными блоками! :Victory:

----------


## Dimona

Привет всем, приобрела я себе эту штучку, и вот чего скажу...
1. Для новичков это трамплин на новый уровень, для профи это поддержание своей выбранной планки на должном уровне. Отличием будет - подача этого номера.
2. Юмор не пошлый и не заезженный
3. номер гибкий можно на месте подстроиться под аудиторию, сократить или добить юмором (если берешь не единый трек а нарезки-которые так же входят в комплект)
4. без реквизитаААААААА - обожаю номера без реквизита
5. Застолка - их вроде бы много - но когда приходишь в очередной раз в одни  и те же компании... ну вы понимаете...
Вывод: Молодцы Коля и Ната!!! Спасибо, за то что еще ни одной покупкой у вас я не была разочарована.

----------

Николай Бугаков (13.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (15.11.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Привет всем, приобрела я себе эту штучку, и вот чего скажу...


Лиля, большое спасибо за отзыв! :Smile3:  



> 1. Для новичков это трамплин на новый уровень, для профи это поддержание своей выбранной планки на должном уровне. Отличием будет - подача этого номера.
> 2. Юмор не пошлый и не заезженный
> 3. номер гибкий можно на месте подстроиться под аудиторию, сократить или добить юмором (если берешь не единый трек а нарезки-которые так же входят в комплект)
> 4. без реквизитаААААААА - обожаю номера без реквизита
> 5. Застолка - их вроде бы много - но когда приходишь в очередной раз в одни и те же компании... ну вы понимаете...


Отдельная благодарность за детальный разбор блока! :Ok: 



> Спасибо, за то что еще ни одной покупкой у вас я не была разочарована.


Очень приятно, что у Ники плюс есть постоянные поклонники! Заходи почаще! Удачи! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (15.11.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Прошу прощения за долгий путь к отзыву)Николай и Наталья- Вы великие Умняхи и Труженики!Мы с Алексеем присоединяемся к каждому восторженному слову о Симороне и Птице Счастья! От себя же пожелаем творческих успехов! Всем,кто как я в начале ..."а может быть,а вдруг?"....Мой ответ-Даже и не сомневайтесь и не раздумывайте!Симорон это и есть "птица счастья",когда вы в поиске и желании Нового,Удивительного и в то же время простого ,а еще это толчок вашей личной фантазии!!! Я бы сказала Симорон для новичков вобще великая удача,отменный задел на начало праздника,настоящая палочка выручалочка)))Помогай вам Бог, ребята!и отличного,успешного Нового года!!!!


Илона, большое спасибо за отзыв и превосходные эпитеты! :flower:  Как красиво вы сказали: "СИМОРОН - ЭТО И ЕСТЬ ПТИЦА СЧАСТЬЯ!" :Ok: 
Действительно, Симорон для новичков - это отменный задел, но и для "старичков" тоже палочка-выручалочка, как вы выразились :Yahoo: 
СИМОРОНЮ: ВЫ С АЛЕКСЕЕМ УСПЕШНЫ, СЧАСТЛИВЫ, И ВЫСШИЕ СИЛЫ ВАМ ПОМОГАЮТ ВО ВСЕХ ДЕЛАХ И НАЧИНАНИЯХ! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Толичек

Всем приветик! 
Коля! Вот сижу и в десятый раз слушаю "СИМОРОНА". Репетирую полным ходом.
Большое спасибо тебе за "СИМОРОНА".
Я весь в нем. Классная штучка. :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем приветик! 
> Коля! Вот сижу и в десятый раз слушаю "СИМОРОНА". Репетирую полным ходом.
> Большое спасибо тебе за "СИМОРОНА".


Толик, спасибо за отзыв! На сколько я понимаю, в этом году ты хочешь примерить на себя образ Деда Мороза? В таком случае вариант для самостоятельного проведения идеально подойдет. Аудиозапись действительно будет большим подспорьем в подготовке :Aga: 



> Я весь в нем. Классная штучка.


Магия Симорона затягивает? Посимороним! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016), Толичек (28.11.2016)

----------


## Aniani

я еще раз хочу сказать БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!  уже не один раз работала с Универсальным материалом. и с нетерпением жду возможности опробовать новогодний вариант!))) мне НРАВИТСЯ ЭТОТ БЛОК! МНЕ НРАВИТСЯ РЕАКЦИЯ ГОСТЕЙ!  мне легко и приятно и спокойно, зная, что есть такая замечательная секретная штучка, которая стопроцентов сработает! доброта и юмор, интеллект и простота. удобство и легкость в работе.  качество звучания! ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА!  каждый Твой блок неповторим и ярок!   Опробовала на разноплановой публике))) Скажу больше, ЖДУ НОВОГО МАТЕРИАЛА! я уже точно его хочу иметь в своем архиве! Знаю, что новый материал уже есть)))) Николай,я права?

----------

Николай Бугаков (01.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> я еще раз хочу сказать БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО! уже не один раз работала с Универсальным материалом. и с нетерпением жду возможности опробовать новогодний вариант!))) мне НРАВИТСЯ ЭТОТ БЛОК! МНЕ НРАВИТСЯ РЕАКЦИЯ ГОСТЕЙ! мне легко и приятно и спокойно, зная, что есть такая замечательная секретная штучка, которая стопроцентов сработает! доброта и юмор, интеллект и простота. удобство и легкость в работе. качество звучания! ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА! каждый Твой блок неповторим и ярок! Опробовала на разноплановой публике)))


Анечка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно услышать такие слова от профессионала! :Ok: 



> Скажу больше, ЖДУ НОВОГО МАТЕРИАЛА! я уже точно его хочу иметь в своем архиве! Знаю, что новый материал уже есть)))) Николай,я права?


Да, новый материал уже есть :Yes4:  Это "Новогодний генератор тостов". Ознакомиться можно здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5293320

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## ЛюдмилаТолина

> NEW 2016-2017! СИМОРОН. Универсальный и новогодний аудио-застольный блок
> СИМОРОН ОТ «НИКИ ПЛЮС»


Вчера приобрела универсальный СИМОРОН! Спасибо вам "НИКА ПЛЮС"! Посмеялась от души сама, когда прослушала аудио блок!!!! Классная штучка!!!! Действительно УНИВЕРСАЛЬНАЯ вещица!!!! Вот проведу в декабре день рождение, и новогодник! Здорово продумано все! Я очень рада что у меня в копилочке оказалось это СОКРОВИЩЕ! Еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО Вам за ваше творчество!!!!! Удачи Вам!!! Придумывайте, творите, дерзайте!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  И я буду ждать с нетерпением от вас новых интересных творений!!!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! 

17 декабря у меня дебют "Симорона!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вчера приобрела универсальный СИМОРОН! Спасибо вам "НИКА ПЛЮС"! Посмеялась от души сама, когда прослушала аудио блок!!!! Классная штучка!!!! Действительно УНИВЕРСАЛЬНАЯ вещица!!!! Вот проведу в декабре день рождение, и новогодник! Здорово продумано все! Я очень рада что у меня в копилочке оказалось это СОКРОВИЩЕ!


Людмила, большое спасибо за отзыв! Приятно, что Вы считаете Симорон сокровищем! :Ok: 



> Еще раз ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО Вам за ваше творчество!!!!! Удачи Вам!!! Придумывайте, творите, дерзайте!!!! И я буду ждать с нетерпением от вас новых интересных творений!!!!!!!


После таких замечательных слов есть стимул придумывать, творить и дерзать! Желаю успешных праздников! :Ok: 



> Всем привет! 17 декабря у меня дебют "Симорона!


Наконец-то свершится это долгожданное событие! :Derisive:  Симорон пройдет отлично! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК! :Ok:

----------

ЛюдмилаТолина (09.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Djazi

Коля, хочу поблагодарить тебя за такой прекрасный материал! Я как раз сейчас,пытаюсь идти  в ногу  со временем и ищу яркие номера  в программу, которые  помогут мне заменить реквизит. И, о счастье, кажется это то, что я искала! Тем более, я увлекалась одно время Симороном и думаю, что с твоей помошью, Коля, я снова буду с кучей заказов!)) Прямо очень хочется поскорее попробовать на мероприятии. Но вот, я  просто  представляю себе  всё действо и мне  кажется, что это  будет просто БОМБА!!! А как подобрана музыка!!! Нет слов! Коля- Спасибище!!!!Талантище!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (10.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, хочу поблагодарить тебя за такой прекрасный материал! Я как раз сейчас,пытаюсь идти в ногу со временем и ищу яркие номера в программу, которые помогут мне заменить реквизит. И, о счастье, кажется это то, что я искала!


Оля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мне очень приятно его услышать от женщины, которая поет и ведет! :Grin: 



> Прямо очень хочется поскорее попробовать на мероприятии. Но вот, я просто представляю себе всё действо и мне кажется, что это будет просто БОМБА!!! А как подобрана музыка!!! Нет слов! Коля- Спасибище!!!!Талантище!!!


Оля, вдвойне приятны такие слова от таланта, умницы и красавицы! :Vishenka 18: 



> Тем более, я увлекалась одно время Симороном и думаю, что с твоей помошью, Коля, я снова буду с кучей заказов!))


ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Парина

Очень кстати приобрела замечательную программу за что безмерное огромное спасибо тебе,  Николай! Бери и проводи практически без подготовки! Тем более, что всё сделано очень профессионально, с юмором, просто и грамотно. Пока читала и слушала - насмеялась вдоволь)) Зазывалки, наливайки не оставят никого равнодушным...приползут усе))  Симорон-шикарная находка, а уж голос Николая кого хочешь заставит делать то, что и нужно делать на празднике - ВЕСЕЛИТЬСЯ!  Спасибо!

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Очень кстати приобрела замечательную программу за что безмерное огромное спасибо тебе, Николай! Бери и проводи практически без подготовки! Тем более, что всё сделано очень профессионально, с юмором, просто и грамотно. Пока читала и слушала - насмеялась вдоволь)) Зазывалки, наливайки не оставят никого равнодушным...приползут усе))


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вдвойне приятно его услышать от креативного автора, творчество которого пользуется большой популярностью среди коллег! :Ok: 



> Симорон-шикарная находка, а уж голос Николая кого хочешь заставит делать то, что и нужно делать на празднике - ВЕСЕЛИТЬСЯ! Спасибо!


Вот так бы и в жизни: сказал что-нибудь своим голосом - и все делают то, о чем я говорю... :Grin: 
Желаю отличных новогодних праздников! :Rulezzz 06:

----------

Татусяня (18.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Татусяня

ААААА!!! Коля!! Прибежала СПАСИБЫ говорить!!! Пусть нет такоко слова, но твои номера это что то!!! Взяла заказ, только рассказав, про твою ФИШКУ!!! Начальник прям вьедливый попался...... А можно ПРИМЕРЫ того что будет!! Ну вот и насиморонила себе заказ!! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ААААА!!! Коля!! Прибежала СПАСИБЫ говорить!!! Пусть нет такоко слова, но твои номера это что то!!! Взяла заказ, только рассказав, про твою ФИШКУ!!! Начальник прям вьедливый попался...... А можно ПРИМЕРЫ того что будет!!


Наташа, большое спасибо за отзыв! С начальником особо поработаешь во время проведения Симорона. Там дается особое указание на то, что НАЧАЛЬНИК ХОРОШИЙ И СОВСЕМ НЕ СТРАШЕН! А остальные пусть улыбаются. ШЕФ ЛЮБИТ... УЛЫБАЮЩИХСЯ! :Grin: 



> Ну вот и насиморонила себе заказ!! СПАСИБО!!!!


Посимороним? :Smile3:  У ТЕБЯ ПЕРЕД НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, В НОВОГОДНЮЮ НОЧЬ И ВЕСЬ 2017 ГОД ОГРОМНОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО РАБОТЫ И ДЕНЕГ! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК!!! :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Коля! вот еще раз хочу поблагодарить за шикарную фишку!!!
Начались КОРПЫ!!! Ну, вот как органично заходит!!!!
Творчества тебе и воплощения новых ГЕНИАЛЬНЫХ ИДЕЙ!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! вот еще раз хочу поблагодарить за шикарную фишку!!!
> Начались КОРПЫ!!! Ну, вот как органично заходит!!!!
> Творчества тебе и воплощения новых ГЕНИАЛЬНЫХ ИДЕЙ!!!!


Зоя, большое спасибо за благодарность и пожелания! :Thank You2: 
Как обычно, начинаем симоронить :Derisive:  В НОВОМ ГОДУ У ТЕБЯ МНОГО РАБОТЫ, БЛАГОДАРНЫХ КЛИЕНТОВ И ДЕНЕГ! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК!!! :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017)

----------


## Толичек

Привет! друзья! 
Вот и свершилось)))). Вчера  с огромным удовольствием провёл Симорона.
Скажу честно, несколько дней назад первая попытка была не очень.
Но, проанализировав  весь номер, сопоставив все возможные нюансы, ПРОВЁЛ))))).
Народ лежал от смеха))))).  Хочется всё описать и в подробностях. Чуть позже обязательно опишу.
 Мы с диджеем совместили мою работу и аудио файл- получилось классно.
Я не знаю, ка кделал диджей но этоу идею предложил он, и когда я спросил, как он будет это делать - он сказал не парься всё получится- ты главное не молчи.

Скажу одно Коля! Номер классный.  Давай ещё таких же вкусняшек))))))

----------

yabloko-tv (30.01.2017), Николай Бугаков (27.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Привет! друзья! 
> Вот и свершилось)))). Вчера с огромным удовольствием провёл Симорона.


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! 



> Скажу честно, несколько дней назад первая попытка была не очень.
> Но, проанализировав весь номер, сопоставив все возможные нюансы, ПРОВЁЛ))))).
> Народ лежал от смеха))))). Хочется всё описать и в подробностях. Чуть позже обязательно опишу.


Конечно, если выбрать вариант для самостоятельного проведения, нужно подготовиться и учесть все нюансы. Тогда все получится! :Yes4: 



> Мы с диджеем совместили мою работу и аудио файл- получилось классно.
> Я не знаю, ка кделал диджей но этоу идею предложил он, и когда я спросил, как он будет это делать - он сказал не парься всё получится- ты главное не молчи.


Так или иначе, каждый ведущий подгоняет конкурсную программу под себя. Твое совмещение аудио файла и самостоятельного проведения - это очень интересный вариант. Вот, что значит творческий подход! :Ok: 



> Скажу одно Коля! Номер классный. Давай ещё таких же вкусняшек))))))


Спасибо, бум стараться! :Derisive:  И по доброй традиции немного посимороним. В НОВОМ ГОДУ ТЫ СЧАСТЛИВ, УСПЕШЕН И ПРИВЛЕКАЕШЬ РАБОТУ И МАТЕРИАЛЬНОЕ БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЕ! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК!!! :Victory:

----------

yabloko-tv (30.01.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017)

----------


## Северяночка

Коля, и я прибежала рассказать об впечатлениях, пока только от самого номера, т.к. провести предстоит в саму новогоднюю ночь. 
Прочитала и поняла, что вещь это многогранная и не только новогодняя! Скажу отдельное спасибо за два варианта подачи материала . А тебе ещё сто раз - за огромное терпение!!!!!!!  
Вы то все на корпаратах попробовали, поиграли, а мне же интересно тоже! Короче, решила потренироваться на семье - благо она у меня большая. 
И тут выяснилась потрясающая вещь - НИ ОДИН ИЗ 5 ВЗРОСЛЫХ ЧЕЛОВЕК НЕ ЗНАЛ ЧТО ТАКОЕ СИМОРОН!!!  Я представила, что такая ситуация может произойти и в зале, поэтому взяла себе на заметку -объяснить весело и доступно людям, что это такое. 
Скажу сразу -мои мне не поверили :Grin: , что это реально работает, но это не помешало им весело играть и участвовать в этом весёлом действе. 
А как хохотал диджей над музыкальным сопровождением - громче, чем участники! И знаешь, Коль, я думаю , это звуки пригодятся ему неоднократно  и в других моментах ( за что тебе лично от него РЕСПЕКТ ) 

Целовашки-обнимашки я тебе уже отправляла, но повторюсь ещё здесь  :Tender:

----------

yabloko-tv (30.01.2017), Николай Бугаков (29.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> тут выяснилась потрясающая вещь - НИ ОДИН ИЗ 5 ВЗРОСЛЫХ ЧЕЛОВЕК НЕ ЗНАЛ ЧТО ТАКОЕ СИМОРОН!!! Я представила, что такая ситуация может произойти и в зале, поэтому взяла себе на заметку -о*бъяснить весело и доступно людям, что это такое*.


Юля как так оказалось,что будучи активной Симоронисткой с 5 летним стажем,ты  до сих пор не "подсадила" на это веселье своих близких? :Blink:  Как ты могла это ЧУДО утаить от самых любимых??и другой вопрос,точнее просьба- как только выберешь время сходи в мою темку Симорона и расскажи ВСЕМ как весело и доступно объясняла людям,что есть Симорон.Я знаю,ты барышня оочень ответственная,поэтому :Tender:  ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!! 

Коля ведь Юля спрашивала об этом замечательном номере,я счастлива,что теперь во всех праздниках продвижение обыкновенного чуда,будет распространяться по всей стране!! :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (30.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, и я прибежала рассказать об впечатлениях, пока только от самого номера, т.к. провести предстоит в саму новогоднюю ночь. 
> Прочитала и поняла, что вещь это многогранная и не только новогодняя! Скажу отдельное спасибо за два варианта подачи материала . А тебе ещё сто раз - за огромное терпение!!!!!!! 
> Вы то все на корпаратах попробовали, поиграли, а мне же интересно тоже! Короче, решила потренироваться на семье - благо она у меня большая.


Юля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Да уж, терпения нам с тобой понадобилось много, но это того стоило! :Yahoo: 
 У меня на новогодниках Симорон прошел отлично! От себя добавлю, что если ведущий работает с аудиофайлом, он должен тоже участвовать в этом действе и на своем примере показывать и делать то, о чем говорится. Это придаст наглядности и динамики. Если же выбирается вариант для самостоятельного проведения - то в этом случае его участие и так подразумевается :Yes4: 



> И тут выяснилась потрясающая вещь - НИ ОДИН ИЗ 5 ВЗРОСЛЫХ ЧЕЛОВЕК НЕ ЗНАЛ ЧТО ТАКОЕ СИМОРОН!!! Я представила, что такая ситуация может произойти и в зале, поэтому взяла себе на заметку -объяснить весело и доступно людям, что это такое. 
> Скажу сразу -мои мне не поверили, что это реально работает, но это не помешало им весело играть и участвовать в этом весёлом действе.


Я тоже об этом говорил. Перед проведением нужно весело и доступно объяснить, что такое симорон. Даешь продвижение симорона в широкие народные массы! :Grin: 



> А как хохотал диджей над музыкальным сопровождением - громче, чем участники! И знаешь, Коль, я думаю , это звуки пригодятся ему неоднократно и в других моментах ( за что тебе лично от него РЕСПЕКТ )


Взаимный респект диджею! Полностью согласен, многие нарезки пригодятся и в других случаях :Ok: 



> Целовашки-обнимашки я тебе уже отправляла, но повторюсь ещё здесь


Спасибо! Взаимно обнимаю и целую! :Vishenka 18: 
И, по традиции, посимороним :Smile3:  В НОВОМ ГОДУ ТЫ СЧАСТЛИВА, УСПЕШНА, И ФИНАНСОВО ОБЕСПЕЧЕНА! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК!!! :Victory:

----------

yabloko-tv (30.01.2017), Галина-Z (20.01.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017)

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет!
Вот и закончились праздники но грядут другие.
Переведя дух, все переварив можно подвести итоги: "Симорон" классная вещица.


Тридцатого декабря довелось провести мини корпоратив  в одном из офисов работали часа два.  Но этих двух часов хватило, для того, что бы народ расслабился.

После торжественных речей директора и зама. Сделал небольшое вступление рассказал гостям, что такое "Аффирмация", "Визуализация", немножко в шуточной форме порепетировали( тут скажу сразу это была полная импровизация) просто от гостей исходила такая классная  энергетика, что просто жуть как перло)))). Затем при  гостях надел шапку Деда мороза и приступили  к Симорону. Гости до того активными оказались, что забыли про фотоаппарат. А когда вспомнили фотографировать уже нечего было. Насмеялись от души. 

Спасибо Коля за Симорона. :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (12.01.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем привет!
> Вот и закончились праздники но грядут другие.
> Переведя дух, все переварив можно подвести итоги: "Симорон" классная вещица.


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Наконец-то можно получить полное представление о том, как у тебя все прошло после того, как ты обратил внимание на все особенности проведения Симорона :Yahoo: 



> Тридцатого декабря довелось провести мини корпоратив в одном из офисов работали часа два. Но этих двух часов хватило, для того, что бы народ расслабился.
> После торжественных речей директора и зама. Сделал небольшое вступление рассказал гостям, что такое "Аффирмация", "Визуализация", немножко в шуточной форме порепетировали( тут скажу сразу это была полная импровизация) просто от гостей исходила такая классная энергетика, что просто жуть как перло)))). Затем при гостях надел шапку Деда мороза и приступили к Симорону. Гости до того активными оказались, что забыли про фотоаппарат. А когда вспомнили фотографировать уже нечего было. Насмеялись от души. 
> Спасибо Коля за Симорона.


Вот теперь все сделано верно. Есть подводка, объяснено, что такое аффирмация и визуализация, проведена репетиция и ты сам участвовал в происходящем :Ok: 
По традиции, посимороним :Derisive: 
ТЫ СЧАСТЛИВ, ЗДОРОВ И БОГАТ! ВСЕ ПРАЗДНИКИ ПРОХОДЯТ НАИЛУЧШИМ ОБРАЗОМ! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК!!! :Victory:

----------

Галина-Z (20.01.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.01.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (20.01.2017)

----------


## LEN@k

Читаю восторженные отзывы про Симорона  и тоже захотелось  приобрести такую фишечку! Коля, подскажи пожалуйста, этот блок подойдет для проведения своего 50-летия, или что-то еще другое посоветуешь?

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.01.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Лена, добрый день! Конечно универсальный Симорон подойдет для 50-ти летия. Тем более своего. Можно включить аудиозапись, сесть вместе с гостями и самой поучаствовать. Только, как уже говорилось, гостям предварительно нужно объяснить, что такое симорон, аффирмация и визуализация, чтобы все понимали, о чем идет речь  :Yes4: 
Кроме того, на юбилее может отлично пройти юбилейная Телепатия:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645
Птица счастья:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
Снова наливай:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524533
Прекрасное далеко:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4626043
Многая лета:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4633880
Ля-ля:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4524543
Все эти номера неоднократно с успехом проводились. Так что, юбилей будет веселым :Grin:

----------

yabloko-tv (30.01.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (14.03.2017)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Я бы, на месте автора конкурса, переименовал Симорона из Универсального, в Уникального! 
Это действительно уникальная фишка, которая с успехом проведена мной уже на нескольких мероприятиях! 
Делал сначала в записи, потому, что был не совсем уверен в себе. Не "затуплю" ли где? Потом стал делать самостоятельно. 
В результате: отлично сработал и в аудиоверсии(когда, что называется, включил и получаешь удовольствие вместе с гостями). Еще лучше зашел когда делал его сам.
Номер реально ЗАХОДИТ! Он и объединяет и раскрепощает! Гости потом еще долго вспоминают, какие-то моменты, смеются, повторяют...
В общем -  Николай, СПАСИБО!

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.03.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (14.03.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Алексей, большое спасибо за отзыв! Приятно его услышать от профессионала и автора конкурсных программ. Радует, что универсальный Симорон отлично проходит как в аудиоверсии, так и при самостоятельном проведении. Желаю, чтобы Симорон и в дальнейшем объединял и раскрепощал. Пусть у ведущего и гостей после проведения этого блока всегда остаются только положительные эмоции! :Yahoo:

----------


## Толичек

Коля привет! Спасибище тебе за Симорона)))!!!! Буквально на прошлой неделе пришлось в срочном порядке готовить юбилей.  Клиенты постоянные, в этом году хотели обойтись без ведущего. Но буквально за сутки до юбилея приняли решение насчёт ведущего. 
И твой универсальный Симорон мне оочень помог. Клиенты видели всё, даже просили повториться. Супруга юбиляра вызвалась быть самим Симороном. Получилась такая классная импровизация))))
Спасибо тебе большое!!!! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.03.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля привет! Спасибище тебе за Симорона)))!!!! Буквально на прошлой неделе пришлось в срочном порядке готовить юбилей. Клиенты постоянные, в этом году хотели обойтись без ведущего. Но буквально за сутки до юбилея приняли решение насчёт ведущего. 
> И твой универсальный Симорон мне оочень помог. Клиенты видели всё, даже просили повториться. Супруга юбиляра вызвалась быть самим Симороном. Получилась такая классная импровизация))))
> Спасибо тебе большое!!!!


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Радует, что Симорон оказался палочкой-выручалочкой. Действительно, если использовать аудиозапись, никакой подготовки не требуется, а импровизация всегда приветствуется :Smile3: 
Пусть в твоей работе будет побольше приятных сюрпризов в виде неожиданных юбилеев и других праздников! :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.03.2017)

----------


## Ладушка Холи

хочу в очередной раз сказать спасибо Коле за Симорона ... я думала что самый удачный момент применить его на новый год ..оказалось  он очень хорошо проходит и на других праздниках ...  провела на юбилее...впечатление очень даже хорошее ..а главное не напрягаясь легко и весело .. готовлюсь  к празднику открытие летнего сезона .. праздник для отдыхающих .. и  теперь точно планирую провести симорончика любимого .. СПАСИБО ,КОЛЯ !!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.03.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Приятно его услышать от профессионала! Действительно, Симорон легко и весело проходит на любых праздниках. Я уверен, что открытие летнего сезона и весь летний сезон пройдет на самом высоком уровне :Yes4: 
ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК!!! :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Я уверен, что открытие летнего сезона и весь летний сезон пройдет на самом высоком уровне
> ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК!!!


 :Victory:  108*27!!! Симорон ,однозначно рулит! Всё больше и больше жителей нашего мегаполиса знакомятся с волшебством! Когда хочу получить удовольствие,повесе :Yahoo: литься и практически ничего не делать,всегда запускаю СИМОРОН в массы! Да будет ТОЛЬКО Так! 108*27!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.03.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Татьяна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Радует, что профессионал, фея-симоронщица и просто красивая женщина знакомит народные массы с волшебством :Derisive:  
Посимороним?  :Smile3: 
Ты счастлива, здорова, богата, успешна и обеспечена большим количеством любимой работы. ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК! 108*27! :Victory:

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (30.03.2017)

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте! Наконец-то и я провела "Симорон"! Хочу сказать огромное спасибо авторам! Я ведущая с небольшим опытом работы, поэтому для меня этот блок стал настоящей находкой! Аудио запись сделана качественно, с юмором и не сложными действиями, которые гости выполняли с улыбкой и удовольствием. Компания подобралась сидячая и малоподвижная. "Симорон" как раз меня и выручил! Я смогла задействовать и расшевелить всех гостей. Отдельное спасибо за прописаный в конце вывод гостей на танц пол. Вышли практически все! Вот тут я их еще больше раззадорила флеш мобом, после которого гости стали чувствовать себя раскованнее. Спасибо за наливайку, бдагодаря которой я контролировала употребление спиртного на протяжении всего вечера. В общем праздник удался! Клиенты довольны и сказали что пригласят на другие мероприятия. У меня появились еще одни постоянные клиенты. Еще раз спасибо за "Симорона"! Теперь он займет постоянное место в моей конкурсной программе! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.06.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! Большое спасибо за отзыв! Радует, что Симорон замечательно проходит как у опытных ведущих, так и у ведущих с небольшим опытом работы. Очень правильное решение дополнить окончание блока флешмобом. Это уместно и логически обоснованно :Ok:  
И, по традиции, посимороним :Yes4: 
Все праздники проходят отлично, появляются новые постоянные клиенты, вы здоровы, богаты и счастливы! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК!!! :Ok:  :Victory:

----------


## Северяночка

Коля! Уже год радует наш город Симоронище!!!  
Симорон это всегда весело и загадочно. А тут еще и ооооочень просто. Попробуйте . К вам будут приходить " на симорон" Это правда работает  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (03.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Юля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Симоронище радует не только ваш город, но и многие другие города и веси :Grin:  Иногда даже подходят люди, которые используют симоронские ритуалы и благодарят за то, что все преподано в шуточной форме, что как раз и соответствует духу симорона :Yes4:  Жду Новый год, чтобы начать творить новые чудеса :Laie 52: 
А для тебя начнем симоронить прямо сейчас. Ты счастлива, здорова, богата, успешна и востребована. ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК! 108*27! :Victory:

----------


## Наргиз

Николай, спасибо вам за легкий, универсальный блок, который (как кто-то тоже писал выше) дарит легкое продолжение на танцполе - это может быть любой новогодний батл или паровозик, ведь все уже заряжены - и самые обаятельные и привлекательные, и мужчины хоть куда, можно вести самой, можно вашими старания (действительно, звукорежиссеру делать нечего -все сделано), можно редактировать, если покажется длинновато для молодежи, а для сидячей компании - и такие встречаются - в самый раз!!!! Спасибо, вы молодец!!! Легко, творчески, весело и с интригой! Рада нашему сотрудничеству! С уважением, Ирина

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.11.2017)

----------


## proshka

Николай, цена блока на сегодняшний день какая?

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Стоимость такая же, как указано в описании. Любой вариант - 1000 руб, комплект - 1500 руб.
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, спасибо вам за легкий, универсальный блок, который (как кто-то тоже писал выше) дарит легкое продолжение на танцполе - это может быть любой новогодний батл или паровозик, ведь все уже заряжены - и самые обаятельные и привлекательные, и мужчины хоть куда, можно вести самой, можно вашими старания (действительно, звукорежиссеру делать нечего -все сделано), можно редактировать, если покажется длинновато для молодежи, а для сидячей компании - и такие встречаются - в самый раз!!!! Спасибо, вы молодец!!! Легко, творчески, весело и с интригой! Рада нашему сотрудничеству! С уважением, Ирина


Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв! Я тоже рад нашему сотрудничеству и тому, что у Ники плюс появилась новая поклонница! :Grin: 
Как всегда, посимороним :Derisive: 
Вы счастливы, здоровы, богаты, успешны и востребованы. ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК! 108*27! :Ok:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> В предвкушении потираю руки.... скорей бы праздник. Без сомнений буду использовать!!!!


В прошлом году обкатала!!!
Все получилось отлично!!! 
Впрочем, как всегда у "Ники"!!!
А еще мне очень понравилось, что есть в комплекте универсальная фишечка!!!
Так я ее практически весь год проводила на корпах.... И на юбилеях шикарно заходит!!!
В принципе.... ВСЕ мастера.... на любой праздник "присобачим"!!!
В этом году опять включила в программу...
СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.12.2017)

----------


## Dimona

Вчера вела новогодник у одного предприятия, у них свой Дед мороз мне ничего выбирать не надо, он прийдет и все сделает. (это то что мне было поведано). И вот час настал, ОН пришел.( лучше бы не приходил. Ни муму ни гав гав сказать не может, и прочитать не может с листочка (очки забыл) и тут я такая с Симороном и с готовой озвучкой, говорю ему на ушко , сядьте или встаньте и ручками под текст машите или демонстрируйте чего там говориться, но самое главное открывайте рот но НИ ЗВУКА из него не выдавайте. И ура, ура , ура   наш Дедуша отмороз стал любимчиком. Коля сапсибо тебе большое за этот волшебный блок, который превращает Деда отмороза в Дедушку Мороза.

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> В прошлом году обкатала!!!
> Все получилось отлично!!! 
> Впрочем, как всегда у "Ники"!!!


Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! "Ника" старается, чтобы все было только на отлично! :Ok: 



> А еще мне очень понравилось, что есть в комплекте универсальная фишечка!!!
> Так я ее практически весь год проводила на корпах.... И на юбилеях шикарно заходит!!!
> В принципе.... ВСЕ мастера.... на любой праздник "присобачим"!!!
> В этом году опять включила в программу...
> СПАСИБО!!!


Конечно, универсальный Симорон зайдет на любом празднике! Можно весь следующий год собаки "присобачивать"! :Grin:  И, по традиции, посимороним! :Yes4:  В новом году ты счастлива, здорова, богата и успешна! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК! 108*27! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вчера вела новогодник у одного предприятия, у них свой Дед мороз мне ничего выбирать не надо, он прийдет и все сделает. (это то что мне было поведано). И вот час настал, ОН пришел.( лучше бы не приходил. Ни муму ни гав гав сказать не может, и прочитать не может с листочка (очки забыл) и тут я такая с Симороном и с готовой озвучкой, говорю ему на ушко , сядьте или встаньте и ручками под текст машите или демонстрируйте чего там говориться, но самое главное открывайте рот но НИ ЗВУКА из него не выдавайте. И ура, ура , ура наш Дедуша отмороз стал любимчиком. Коля сапсибо тебе большое за этот волшебный блок, который превращает Деда отмороза в Дедушку Мороза.


Лиля, спасибо за такой интересный отзыв! Это же надо быть таким Дедом-отморозом! :Grin:  Я очень рад, что Симорон волшебным симоронским образом превратил его в Дедушку Мороза! :Taunt:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Santa2:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Люблю этот блок ,обязательно его провожу,потому что всегда есть денежные конкурсы,игры ..Люди реагируют замечательно и с удовольствием веселимся вместе. Нравится то,что всё готовенькое,можно откосить и люди этого как бы даже не замечают! На НГ .заходит на УРА! Ведь все желают друг другу Больших зарплат и премий . А тут,оба НА и в  самый раз!!! Спасибки .Коля ,ещё раз ,эх раз ещё много -много раз! 108*27!! :Grin:

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Люблю этот блок ,обязательно его провожу,потому что всегда есть денежные конкурсы,игры ..Люди реагируют замечательно и с удовольствием веселимся вместе. Нравится то,что всё готовенькое,можно откосить и люди этого как бы даже не замечают!


Татьяна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Согласен, Симорон можно проводить вместе с денежными конкурсами, легко и с удовольствием! :Ok: 



> На НГ .заходит на УРА! Ведь все желают друг другу Больших зарплат и премий . А тут,оба НА и в самый раз!!! Спасибки .Коля ,ещё раз ,эх раз ещё много -много раз! 108*27!!


На Новый год заходит тогда, когда гости подустали после подвижных конкурсов, которых в новогодней программе у всех ведущих большое количество. Вот тогда присаживаемся и симороним :Yes4: 
А для тебя мы посимороним прямо сейчас. Ты счастлива, здорова, богата и успешна! ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ТАК! И ТОЛЬКО ТАК! МНОГО-МНОГО РАЗ! 108*27! :Ok:

----------


## Aniani

теперь спасибо  в этот раздел! Да, я считаю нужнм найти время и везде вас, Николай поблагодарить, потому что благодаря вашим блокам , созданным вашим талантом, моя работа ярче и при этом... много проще для меня. сейчас так непросто людей удивить  и расположить. особенно сидячие залы! Симорон а БА ЖА Ю!))) они после него не боятся идти даже на пожвижные) хотя на встречах упиралиь, что играть не станут) СПАСИБО!
 :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> теперь спасибо в этот раздел! Да, я считаю нужнм найти время и везде вас, Николай поблагодарить, потому что благодаря вашим блокам , созданным вашим талантом, моя работа ярче и при этом... много проще для меня. сейчас так непросто людей удивить и расположить. особенно сидячие залы!


Анна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Недавно был юбилей. Юбилярыне 60 лет, публика соответствующая возрасту. Гости веселые, но сидячие. Симорон для такой компании зашел, как никогда, в тему. После этого даже удалось вытащить часть публики на танцпол! А потом было уже проще :Yes4: 



> Симорон а БА ЖА Ю!))) они после него не боятся идти даже на пожвижные) хотя на встречах упиралиь, что играть не станут) СПАСИБО!


Играют, еще и как! Главное правильно распределить конкурсы в программе. Даже провели "Футбольный кастинг". Юбилярыню выбрали капитаном команды. А потом пошло-поехало. Бабушки дали фору немногочисленной молодежи! :Derisive:  А если еще провести "Добавим кача!" в самом начале программы, то раскачать публику намного проще! :Yahoo:

----------


## NATAHA135

Николай здравствуйте , можно у Вас приобрести : Симорон универсальный и Телепатия - женский юбилей.

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.01.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Наталья, здравствуйте! Можно, не вопрос! Ответил в личку :Aga:

----------


## NATAHA135

Здравствуйте , Николай . Деньги перевела 2000 р. последние цифры карты 5003.

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.01.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Наталья! Ссылки в личке. Встречайте :Smile3:

----------


## Гваделупа

Я тоже стала счастливой обладательницей "Симорона". Пока только познакомилась с материалом, но мне уже ВСЕ НРАВИЦЦЦЦЦЦЦА! Спасибо "НИКА ПЛЮС"!Ребята,  творческого вам вдохновения, успехов в их реализации, и конечно, новых праздничных шедевров!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.11.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я тоже стала счастливой обладательницей "Симорона". Пока только познакомилась с материалом, но мне уже ВСЕ НРАВИЦЦЦЦЦЦЦА!


Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Я уверен, что после проведения вам еще больше пронравиццца! :Grin: 



> Спасибо "НИКА ПЛЮС"!Ребята, творческого вам вдохновения, успехов в их реализации, и конечно, новых праздничных шедевров!


Спасибо за пожелания! По традиции, посимороним и тоже вам нажелаем.
В Новом году вы богаты, успешны, здоровы и счастливы! Да будет так! Так! И только так! 108*27! :Victory:

----------


## Толичек

Привет всем!
И я хочу добавить свой отзывочек)))

Скажу просто. Блок классный. Уже несколько раз проводил.  Получается здорово.

Спасибо тебе Коля!!!!!

----------


## &Strekoza&

Материал прекрасен как для опытных ведущих, так и для робких новичков с притензией :Taunt:  на опыт. Коля, как обычно, все разложил разукрасил и преподнёс в лучшем свете, цвете и звуке. фактически это "сквозное действие" праздника. Если у вас есть для банкета кое что..так...но маловато, приобретайте этот ШЕДЕВР..и все!!!!!!!!! :Tender:  практически застольная часть у вас можно сказать сочно и красиво наполнена...разбить по всей программе...акцентировать тостами, вперемешку с поздравлениями самих гостей и ладушки-оладушки!...Если есть желание что то приобрести, но ограничены возможности - ВОТ ОНО! То, что вы, возможно, ищите здесь!

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Привет всем!
> И я хочу добавить свой отзывочек)))
> Скажу просто. Блок классный. Уже несколько раз проводил. Получается здорово.
> Спасибо тебе Коля!!!!!


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! А еще здорово то, что Симорон - это палочка - выручалочка для сидячих компаний или в ситуациях, когда нужно провести интерактив во время застолья :Yes4: 
По традиции, посимороним.
В Новом году ты богат, успешен, здоров и счастлив! Да будет так! Так! И только так! 108*27! :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Материал прекрасен как для опытных ведущих, так и для робких новичков с притензиейна опыт. Коля, как обычно, все разложил разукрасил и преподнёс в лучшем свете, цвете и звуке. фактически это "сквозное действие" праздника. Если у вас есть для банкета кое что..так...но маловато, приобретайте этот ШЕДЕВР..и все!!!!!!!!! практически застольная часть у вас можно сказать сочно и красиво наполнена...разбить по всей программе...акцентировать тостами, вперемешку с поздравлениями самих гостей и ладушки-оладушки!...Если есть желание что то приобрести, но ограничены возможности - ВОТ ОНО! То, что вы, возможно, ищите здесь!


Юля, большое спасибо за отзыв и высокую оценку работ "Ники плюс"! Действительно, Симорон подойдет для всех ведущих и даже для тех, кто профессионально не занимается праздниками. Включил - и все будет сделано за них! :Derisive: 

И по старой доброй традиции вновь посимороним.
В Новом году ты богата, успешна, здорова и счастлива! Да будет так! Так! И только так! 108*27! :Ok:

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте, Ника плюс! Спасибо за ваш замечательный Симорон! Проводила на предновогодниках и юбилеях. Просто незаменимая весЧь когда гости присели и нужно их чем-то развлечь. 
На одном из предновогодников была очень трудная компания. Как я потом поняла из-за дирекции, которая была строгой и за всем неусыпно следила. А когда была фраза о том, чтобы представили начальника и успокоили своего внутреннего ребенка, зал просто грохнул от смеха! Ситуация разрядилась и сдвинулась с мертвой точки. И в конце после приглашения на танцпол некоторые гости вышли и наконец-то открыли танцевальный блок. 
На недавнем возрастном юбилее гости были вялые и сдержанные. Основной массе публики было за 70… Гости пришли на концерт, посмотреть и послушать. И снова помог Симорон! Удалось их расшевелить! Дедушки и бабушки с удовольствием делали все, о чем говорилось в аудио треке. Особенно понравилось, что они веселились, как дети! Для себя я взяла на заметку, что Симорон лучше проводить во втором блоке. Время официальной части прошло, но основная масса гостей еще не разогрета и настроена посидеть за столами. Как раз в этом случае Симорон будет отличной активашкой. Ведущая не должна оставаться в стороне, тупо включив аудио трек. Нужно тоже вливаться в процесс и делать вместе с гостями все, о чем говорится. Еще понравились зазывалка и наливайка. Отличный ход, который используется на протяжении всего мероприятия! Не нужно никого звать за столы и просить наливать. Гости к концу вечера уже настолько привыкают к этому, что безоговорочно собираются за столами. 
Резюмируя, хочется сказать, что Симорон действительно оказался тем сочетанием волшебных ритуалов, которые позволяют расшевелить сидячую публику и настроить на взаимодействие с ведущей. Еще раз благодарю! Желаю вдохновения и творческих успехов! 
ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.01.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Елена, большое спасибо за такой интересный и развернутый отзыв! "Симорон" действительно отличная фишка для ситуаций, когда компания не особо подвижная, или гости просто присели за стол. Зазывалка и наливайка гармонично вписываются на протяжении всей программы. Их можно использовать даже в качестве самостоятельной фишки. Полностью поддерживаю мысль о том, что ведущему нужно участвовать в проведении. Это добавит динамики и целостности :Aga: 
По традиции, посимороним. Вы счастливы, здоровы, богаты и успешны! Да будет так! Так! И только так! 108*27! :Ok:

----------

